
The whiteboard, reimagined for collaboration in the cloud – G Suite Jamboard - t23
https://gsuite.google.com/products/jamboard/
======
inputcoffee
1\. I am a white board addict and almost cannot explain things without it.

2\. We have a small team that works in two locations primarily.

I've been imagining this for so long, I can't believe someone finally made.

The big question: does it work? Has anyone tried it?

